

Apache CloudStack 4.2.0 released - ke4qqq
https://blogs.apache.org/cloudstack/entry/announcing_apache_cloudstack_4_2

======
chipchilders
Lots of great features in the 4.2.0 release.

~~~
cloudierthant
Looking forward to using S3-style object storage with Apache CloudStack.

